Ask HN: As a white male developer, what can I do to support Black Lives Matter? - joshfarrant
======
pyuser583
Reach out to other white males.

It doesn’t need to be awkward, complicated, or in depth. Whenever a colleague
flirts with casual racism, saying “let’s keep things professional” works
wonders.

Beyond that it depends on your position and abilities.

------
uberman
Publically tell police and politicians that they do and if they don't agree
you will vote for leaders that will.

